# more Bs from the eco wackos



## Billfish (Sep 11, 2003)

Audubon's biased opinion on beach driving on the outer banks :--| 

http://audubonmagazine.org/features0701/incite.html


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Yeap,haven't read it yet,but heard about it...*

And yes they are bias,much in this article are downright lies.. Although,many of the things,such as "stackin skates and doggies" are our bad.. If there was someone to report these folks to,it should be done.. They are an "insult" to true fishermen that come here to enjoy the beach,not to kill needlessly. This sort of thing is what we need to stop immediently! 
Bad part about these extremest is that they will get an "ear" from Congress now.. Our rights are in jepordy everytime these folks use thier clout to promote thier "oneway thinking"...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I just read it...*

Much worse for "us",meaning those that believe we should have compromise with wildlife-orv use... These folks are imho,much more radical than obpa...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Much worse for "us",meaning those that believe we should have compromise with wildlife-orv use... These folks are imho,much more radical than obpa...


I just read it to, and I have never read so many half truths and all out lies.

However, it does go to show that what the idiot ORV users do does reflect on the rest of us.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

makes me sick


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*They also filed another frivous law suit...*

And gee Wally didn't the Dems just take over the House.. They waithed till they got who they want in and now as we like to say in the AF.... BOHICA... For those new @ the game Bend over here it comes again......Disgusting Lies ....JAM


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Jam, didnt you say it was time to start suing them? Slander paerhaps. I mean, down rights lies without any documentation to back up the facts, like the trashing of sids house is bashing the name of the organization.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i say lets sue the bastards
:fishing:


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Everyone needs to take the time to read this article. It portrays fishermen as a bunch of ignorant, foaming-at-the-mouth, environment-trashing bullies. That's why we need to make sure that our responses and public statements are intelligent and don't resort to name calling or outright stupidity. The last thing anyone should do is give ammunition to opponents of access. And don't kid yourselves--they're watching.

The article itself was loaded with false reasoning and connections that don't exist. For instance, the author twice mentions the use of illegal fireworks in the park. What do fireworks have to do with 4x4 use? Hell, I kept waiting for him to blame hurricanes on fishermen.

Lots of the article focuses on how beach driving eliminates "wrack," the seaweed and other assorted stuff that blows up on the beach during storms and provides shelter for shorebirds. All the wrack, as the author notes, is up above the driving area. I've never driven through the stuff in my life and have never seen anyone else do it, since we stay inside the designated driving areas.

The bit about Oregon Inlet really left me scratching my head. I kept wondering what on Earth Pea Island and the Oregon Inlet jetties have to do with ORV use, since there is no 4x4 access on Pea Island.

_Not only do ORV operators destroy habitat by eliminating wrack and creating ruts chicks can’t crawl out of, they’re a major obstacle to habitat restoration...Pea Island...is one of the nation’s last undeveloped barrier islands. But the artificial dune that supposedly protects Route 12 (the highway that runs along the whole seashore) prevents overwash and severely compromises nesting and foraging habitat...With the bridge failing structurally, a new one must be built. The cost of a longer bridge that would bypass Pea Island and all its expensive highway problems would be $425 million...But the ORV crowd demanded the short bridge because it wanted to drive to Pea Island to fish, and it has the Interior Department’s ear._

Then it hit me: the beef of this piece is much bigger than 4x4 use. It's a takedown on all surf fishermen.

The bad behavior of a few idiots was used to tar us all. The vast majority of ORV users stay outside restricted areas, drive at a safe speed, and are respectful of all wildlife. If we don't work to rein in the jerks on our side who think it's fun to break the law or terrorize our opponents, we will lose.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Chit, my granny got me into the Audubon thing long ago, but this just AInt' right. Seems they are under the influence (can we all say "I can be bought for the right price?") of the people that can afford ocean front property, and, just maybe the same ones that will want our tax dollars if God forbid a hurricane hits 'em. Seems all say to hell with the little guy! Well, me, littl and poor, guess a double whammy loss for me.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

sand flea said:


> _With the bridge failing structurally, a new one must be built. The cost of a longer bridge that would bypass Pea Island and all its expensive highway problems would be $425 million...But the ORV crowd demanded the short bridge because it wanted to drive to Pea Island to fish, and it has the Interior Department’s ear._
> 
> Then it hit me: the beef of this piece is much bigger than 4x4 use. It's a takedown on all surf fishermen.


Its bigger than that--they want us all gone. I don't have the time or the inclination but if you go back through the transcripts of the meetings you will find an allussion to such. Furthermore, when Jim spoke with Jan Deblui regarding her mailing against off shore drilling, she clearly stated that one of the prime concerns of her and her coastal watch was the dunes--get rid of them. When Jim asked what about the people who live here, she asked where we live. When we said sound side, her reply was

"well then you have nothing to worry about."


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sand flea said:


> Everyone needs to take the time to read this article. It portrays fishermen as a bunch of ignorant, foaming-at-the-mouth, environment-trashing bullies. That's why we need to make sure that our responses and public statements are intelligent and don't resort to name calling or outright stupidity. The last thing anyone should do is give ammunition to opponents of access. And don't kid yourselves--they're watching.
> 
> The article itself was loaded with false reasoning and connections that don't exist. For instance, the author twice mentions the use of illegal fireworks in the park. What do fireworks have to do with 4x4 use? Hell, I kept waiting for him to blame hurricanes on fishermen.
> 
> ...


 To my past knowlege Audubon Society was made up of folks that loved birds.. Never considered them radical,as say dow,peta groups in that catagory.. I really believe that to get an article published in a reputable,well respected,national magazine there was much and I mean *much minipulation involved here..* Mr Madox was shutdown several times this yr by our new super Murray.. The demands made by Madox were waaaay out of line,with absolutly NO COMPROMISE with orv usage,especially in areas were orv usage is prevalent,point,inlets.. Mr Madox has a vendetta and he obviously is using the Audubon for his "springboard" to forfilling it... 
You're bringing up the point of orv usage is not really the problem,it's gettin US off the beach period is what the name of thier game is.. I believe this and have believed this for a long time... Dow,Peta,and all these groups are linked in one way or another and all serve a common bond and purpose,that is to finish all hunting and fishing forever.. The "timing" on this article was perfect and they knew it.. The point they made about mr "K's" property being vandalized would have been a mute point had it been brought up when it really happened.. Think about it,it was after hurricane Alex... Why do you think they waited this long to go through archieves of Mojo,and RDT??? The things they had in this article have been there for many yrs,they were hanging on for just the right moment.. I knew,as did many these remarks,threats,namecalling,ect. were being read,not just by fishermen... IMHO,believe they did this with all the timing thought out.. Congress is friendly now,and they feel they have ears that will listen and will pull out all the stops.. jmo


----------



## ramp38 (Dec 16, 2002)

http://www.carolinabirdclub.org/meetings/Outer_Banks_trips.html

Look at trip #13 and #14, need OVR.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ramp38 said:


> http://www.carolinabirdclub.org/meetings/Outer_Banks_trips.html
> 
> Look at trip #13 and #14, need OVR.


 That is the exact reason I think there was some strings pulled to get that article published.. My son goes on some of these outings with folks who do the bird watch at Pea Island for F&W.. He more than enjoys himself everytime he goes,and the folks that take him are topnotch... He enjoys nature,as do I.. I feel the more intune he is with nature and what it's all about,the better person he will be for it.. Yes,the folks that take him on these outtings do so in suvs,so they don't want to see all access denied.. I have no problem with birds,or wildlife of any kind,just a problem with folks that want to take away my right to fish and hunt.. Make no mistake,that is what the radical folks that were behind the publishing of this article are about.. IMHO,it hasn't one thing to do with Audubon,or the rights of birds..

The right for these birds to survive should be preserved,but our rights are being placed in jepordy by extremest that have distorted the truth,in some ways out and out lied.. 

There will be many questions asked before my son goes on another outting..


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

You know what's really funny? AUDUBON himself killed many animals in order to paint his pictures to get Juuuust the right one..many of which were not even food quality like the flamingo.......I chuckle whenever I see an audubon plight


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

*Ted Williams article*

proves he is not a journallist. With such bias and slant, its not even a good opinion piece.
He is trying to appeal sappiest of the gullable.
Its enough for me to become a stealthy radical.


----------



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

*You ain't seen nothing yet*



Dyhard said:


> proves he is not a journallist. With such bias and slant, its not even a good opinion piece.
> He is trying to appeal sappiest of the gullable.
> Its enough for me to become a stealthy radical.


TW now has a blog. He has omitted and deleted many comments that meet his guidelines--such as my summary of the real costs of the replacement bridge--this was in direct response to several statements in his article and was in no way unintelligble or profane. I am not the only one who has been edited to death. What he leaves either he uses to insult the writer--if he doesn't one other commenter does it for him.

I am not posting this for you to get involved in the blog--DON'T we have done too much already. Jim and I tried to ignor it but couldn't. I never responded to his attack on me--boy was that hard.

Do write your "memories" letters to Murray and if you choose to the editor or others suggested in an earlier post.

http://www.flyrodreel.com/index.php/page/blog/?p=2608#comments


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Like kids calling each other names on the playground. A lot of he said she said is all i see on his sight. Is it a southern thing? Do these people believe that the people of this this state can't possibly manage the resource as well as the great state of Massachusetts? If the birds are doing so well there...why don't keep their arsses there and sit with those nests! Yep i know...no point to my rant. I'm afraid a rant is all i can muster up when it comes to such BS as this.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surfcast said:


> Like kids calling each other names on the playground. A lot of he said she said is all i see on his sight. Is it a southern thing? Do these people believe that the people of this this state can't possibly manage the resource as well as the great state of Massachusetts? If the birds are doing so well there...why don't keep their arsses there and sit with those nests! Yep i know...no point to my rant. I'm afraid a rant is all i can muster up when it comes to such BS as this.



Bad part is IMHO,it's not a n vs s thing... This is folks all over the country that this magazine is read by... The really sad thing in all this is that most of these folks see us as portrade by this extremist that hasn't been here but a couple of trips,and hasn't seeked info from any of the fishermen (as he claims to be) for opposing views... 
I believe the part that really bothers me is his bashing of Murray,park super.. This man has done the best "balancing act" of any super that has been here.. He is fair to *both sides*.. When closures have been needed he has implimented the closures,when closures could be opened he did at the correct time.. 
These folks are out for the extermination of the four wheel drive on the beach,and our way of life as normal fishin folks.. It's a "powerplay" using folks from all over the country,portraying us as animal haters.. The shame of it is these folks have no clue as to what is really going on here,all they have is this one sided article that gets seen nationally..


----------

